# Seasons greetings.



## Valvebounce (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi Folks.
Just wanted to wish all here a Merry Christmas and health, wealth and happiness for the new year.

Best wishes, Graham.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi bhf. 
Cool photo, is it a composite or? How did you get the effect under the reindeer? 

Cheers, Graham. 



bhf3737 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!
> View attachment 182253


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 25, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi bhf.
> Cool photo, is it a composite or? How did you get the effect under the reindeer?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Hi Graham
It is a picture of light up in a local park and processed in Photoshop using Topaz Glow plug-in.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas all

joe


----------



## Durf (Dec 25, 2018)

Shot with my 6D2 w/100mm f/2.8 MACRO (colors didn't render right in this forum) Image is much more vibrant everywhere else I posted this image.


----------



## stevelee (Dec 25, 2018)

After Diego came through I went out on my porch about 5:30 pm to see if the snow was still melting. I liked the light, so I got my camera and took a few pictures of the neighbors' decorations, trying to capture the look and feel of the time of day. Different shots were made with different exposures, so the sky looks a little lighter in some than it did in real life, but the color is about right. December, 2018 from my porch


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 26, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone. I count my blessings as I am surrounded by loved ones and we are working our way through a mouse infestation


----------



## ethanz (Dec 26, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. I count my blessings as I am surrounded by loved ones and we are working our way through a mouse infestation



Better than a Nikon or Sony infestation 

Merry Christmas everyone. It is great to post with you all.


----------

